# Acid Nefasto Cigar Review - Not bad for an Acid



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Generally I don't like infused cigars, but I have to admit this one wasn't bad (and I've tried them all). It doesn't have that sweetened tip and pe...

Read the full review here: Acid Nefasto Cigar Review - Not bad for an Acid


----------

